# coral snake



## grahamt (Apr 5, 2010)

has anybody read this?
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23866494-alert-as-deadly-snake-escapes.do

about an escaped coral snake? i read it on the train home yesterday? how could this happen, i don't have a dwa but i thought they were very strict on issuing the licenses? do you think perhaps this 18 year old had the snake without a license?


----------



## The Rook (Mar 17, 2010)

Considering how accurate the media is on these issues, I wouldn't be surprised if they got confused & it's just a Milk Snake.
I guess someone could have gotten it without a DWA or had the licence & was just being an idiot, either way I'm sure DEFRA will be interested in the matter.


----------



## grahamt (Apr 5, 2010)

yes i know media is merely a bit of news mixed around to make a bit of entertainment, but the fact they specified a coral snake, instead of saying something like "a highly poisonous" or "a deadly" snake makes me think that they aren't mistaken on the species, if this person has a license, and he is found to be guilty of letting this snake go, then he should have his license revoked for life, i just hope nobody gets bitten by it.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems that link omitted the "maybe" part of it being a coral.

Escaped Snake in Ilford - Metropolitan Police Service

ILFORD: Escaped snake warning (From East London and West Essex Guardian Series)


----------



## grahamt (Apr 5, 2010)

yes i just saw that lol, media can be very clever at trying to panic people, if it's not talking about global warming then it is forgetting to put an important word like "maybe" into an article about a potentially venomous snake.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

l smell media bullshit!

Nuff said!


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd put money on it being a milk snake:devil: How the hell does the owner not know what it is??


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*

I dont keep dwa snakes but I was reading about Coral snakes the other day whilst swatting up on a milk snake you know like you do,and they are supposed to be very nervous fast moving little snakes,so why was someone taking one out into the garden? and how was there three days before he told anyone it had escaped ?seems a bit careless even if its a milk snake


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Richmonds Reptiles said:


> I'd put money on it being a milk snake:devil: How the hell does the owner not know what it is??


i was just thinking that what a pillok :devil: how can you have something and not have any inclination as to what it is ?:bash:


----------



## bitis666 (Jun 21, 2009)

smells like poo to me, there is no way anyone would keep any snake, and not know what it was, maybe its a nice publicity stunt, a 5 mins of fame "i lost a coral snake" #*but ooo no it was a remakable look alike a harmless king/milk lampropeltis type thing shock horror!


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Bear in mind, a lot of people go to shows like Hamm and Germany doesn't have DWA laws like the UK. Only SOME snakes / spiders are illegal to keep in some parts - end off (can't even get a license), but the rest is fine. 

So if some schoolboy walks into Hamm and gets a coral and takes it back - nothing anyone can do ...

Although why would someone go to Hamm and not having a clue .. ah well ..


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

If it was a coral snake you would have thought he wouldnt have realeased (poor grammer) in his garden and it say's it escaped from its tank aswell the owner released into the garden, 2 story's also sounds like a milk


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

"Dilawar Mahboob said:"

lol


----------

